# More photos from Garden in the Woods



## Heather (May 25, 2007)

I've been trying to take more walks for all of you.  
It's been great for my sanity this week. oke: 

A green Araesima (I butchered the spelling didn't I?)






A nice variegated Solomon's Seal for Jon.





No clue but I liked it and the photo came out okay! woohoo! (I have troubles with white...)





I am falling for ferns...maidenhair





Blue starflower I think?





Finally,a pretty Azalea and Cyps





Will put the rest of the Cyps in a different thread. Enjoy!


----------



## Heather (May 25, 2007)

oops, one more non-green Araesima (feel free to id if you know!)


----------



## Ron-NY (May 25, 2007)

The "No clue but I liked it and the photo came out okay! woohoo! (I have troubles with white...)" Is Trillium grandiflorum but a double which I have never seen before...cool!!

Nice pics:clap: thanks for sharing

Thanks for walking for us


----------



## Heather (May 25, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> The "No clue but I liked it and the photo came out okay! woohoo! (I have troubles with white...)" Is Trillium grandiflorum but a double which I have never seen before...cool!!
> 
> Nice pics:clap: thanks for sharing
> 
> Thanks for walking for us



Oh! Sweet! I wondered cause of the leaves but the petals, well, there seemed to just be so many of them....

Glad you are enjoying them. I am enjoying taking them!


----------



## gonewild (May 25, 2007)

Heather, I'm not familiar with eastern plants... are these all natives?


----------



## Heather (May 25, 2007)

Yes, but I'm not familiar with them either! 
Hoping to learn from some of you who are! I am reading signs but alas, I'm not growing them so I don't have the latin down yet...


----------



## ohio-guy (May 25, 2007)

The double trilium is great....I understand the blossums of the doubles last longer, because they are sterile. 
This makes it all the more desirable for cultivation. I think I have heard they take on a more pinkish hue as they age also.


----------



## kentuckiense (May 26, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that the only native species of Arisaema are dracontium and triphyllum, so I'd be content with calling both Arisaema triphyllum.


----------



## Heather (Jun 1, 2007)

Arisaema are about past I'm afraid. Tried to get another photo today but the sun wasn't with me. 

Got a flame azalea photo and a nice lupine blooming...


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jun 1, 2007)

Great Pics!!

Love the Solomon's Seal, I have the same cultivar 

Especially love the Silene! 

Jon


----------



## Heather (Jun 1, 2007)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Especially love the Silene!
> 
> Jon




Um, which is that? Help me learn my latin names.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jun 1, 2007)

The last one you posted. I think the common name is catchfly.

Jon


----------



## ohio-guy (Jun 1, 2007)

I think that last photo is a fire pink


----------



## Heather (Jun 1, 2007)

I thought it was a wild lupine! That's what the label said. oke:


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 2, 2007)

Heather said:


> I thought it was a wild lupine! That's what the label said. oke:


Nope! Silene virginica.


----------



## cdub (Jun 2, 2007)

*SIGH* I can't wait to have land to start my native plant garden. That confused trilllium is cool. The fern is Adiantum pedatum. Zach's got the right ID on that catchfly. Don't most cultivated Azaelas originate from Australia? I think the azaelas are some of the only non native plants GITW uses.


----------



## Heather (Jun 12, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> Nope! Silene virginica.



Right-o, Fire Pink. 
 

I have a dorky new project I'm working on to try to learn all of these American wildflowers. But I don't want to mention it cause you'll think I'm a total dork.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 12, 2007)

Heather said:


> Right-o, Fire Pink.
> 
> 
> I have a dorky new project I'm working on to try to learn all of these American wildflowers. But I don't want to mention it cause you'll think I'm a total dork.


Just memorize this: http://www.efloras.org/flora_page.aspx?flora_id=1


----------



## Heather (Jun 13, 2007)

My project is more fun.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 13, 2007)

Dork!


----------



## Heather (Jun 18, 2007)

Araecima






Sheep Laurel


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice photos, Heather. I like the camera angle of the Araecima.


----------



## Barbara (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow, nice photos. I love the picture of the Jack in the Pulpit too!


----------



## Heather (Jun 18, 2007)

SlipperFan said:


> Nice photos, Heather. I like the camera angle of the Araecima.




Thanks Dot! 
I call that angle the "how the hell can I get this shot?" angle.


----------



## Barbara (Jun 18, 2007)

Heather said:


> Thanks Dot!
> I call that angle the "how the hell can I get this shot?" angle.



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy: I know the one exactly! Standing on one's head and holding that camera steady while trying to take a picture at macro can be a little difficult.:rollhappy:


----------

